# probleme d allumage mac G5



## retry (22 Août 2011)

bonjour 
j ai laissé mon mac ppc longtemps hors tension (trois semaines)

mac ppc 2.26 ghz   6go ram 
en revenant impossible de le faire demarrer il amorce le demarrage mais stoppe tout de suite apres 

any ideas??
merci 
@+


----------



## iMacounet (22 Août 2011)

C'est un Mac Pro.

Il se peut que l'alimentation soit en panne ... Tu as testé avec une autre prise ?


----------



## retry (22 Août 2011)

bonjour

cest un mac bureau
oui testé une autre prise 

je me demandais si 'il n y a pas comme sur les anciens une pile qui pôurrait etre vide

je pense a ca parceque je l ai remis sous tension hier et que ce matin il est allé un peu plus loin dans le demarrage les ventilos sesont mis a tourner sans s'arreter


----------



## Onmac (22 Août 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> C'est un *Mac Pro.*
> 
> Il se peut que l'alimentation soit en panne ... Tu as testé avec une autre prise ?



Non, pas un Mac Pro ! Un *PowerMac G5* !  
Bon d'accord, j'arrête de t'embêter ! 

Je suis pas sûr que ce soit l'alim puisqu'il amorce quand même, je pencherai plus vers un PB de CM. 
Passe un petit coup d'aspi ou de compresseur pour enlever la poussière, je viens d'avoir le tour avec un de mes macs au bureau 
Ensuite (je ne suis pas sûr) mais cherche un petit bouton derrière avec une sorte de triangle dessus pour réinitialiser ce qui gère l'alim.


----------



## retry (23 Août 2011)

merci pour la reponse

je vais essayer ca -->compresseur

par contre pour le bouton de reinitialisation dont tu parles il serait derriere quoi?

merci
@+


----------



## Onmac (23 Août 2011)

C'est pas derrière, c'est dedans: 

Regardes ça
Et ici aussi


----------



## retry (23 Août 2011)

merci 

j ai donc regardé et essayé 

----------> toujours pareil 

sic sob 

ce serait donc la carte mere ?


----------



## Onmac (23 Août 2011)

Tu as testé les 2 manip' ? 
J'ai envi de te dire de tester un truc mais j'ai peur de faire pire que mieux ! 
Sur les PowerMacs G3 ou G4 (pas cube) il y a 2 prises:
Entrée Alim et l'autre normalement pour l'écran. 
Le truc est de connecter ton G3 ou G4 à une prise pour de brancher ton G5 sur ce G3/G4: 

Prise-->G3/G4-->G5. Mais j'ai peur que ça ne soit pas la même intensité et donc de grillé la CM... Je ne suis pas un expert en G5 donc je ne peux pas te dire si ça fonctionnera. 
Compare les alims entre G3, G4 et G5. 
J'ai déjà celle d'un G4. Compare output de la photo avec input de ton G5


----------



## iMacounet (23 Août 2011)

mac ppc 2.26 ghz   6go ram

il parle d'un processeur à 2,26 ghz donc c'est un Mac Pro 

dis tu as un ou deux lecteur en facade ?


----------



## retry (23 Août 2011)

Tu as testé les 2 manip' ? 

yep !!

Entrée Alim et l'autre normalement pour l'écran. 
Le truc est de connecter ton G3 ou G4 à une prise pour de brancher ton G5 sur ce G3/G4: 

Prise-->G3/G4-->G5. Mais j'ai peur que ça ne soit pas la même intensité et donc de grillé la CM... Je ne suis pas un expert en G5 donc je ne peux pas te dire si ça fonctionnera. 
Compare les alims entre G3, G4 et G5. 
J'ai déjà celle d'un G4. Compare output de la photo avec input de ton G5

par contre la je ne sais pas trop je n ai pas de g3 ni g4

ca me sempble un peu complxe 
quoiqu il en soit merci pour ton aide 

en attendant j ai un autre g5(un peu moins puissant) que je vais desequiper de son disque dur et recuperer les miens sur celui qui merde et bosser avec celui la 
j ai du taf a rendre rapidement 

@+


----------



## Onmac (23 Août 2011)

Je croyais que PPC=G3,G4,G5 et que Intel= core, core 2 duo, Ix, quad core etc... 
Donc Macpro= Intel ? 
Powermac=PPC? 
Enfin, c'est pas le sujet.

Hhaaaa! Tu nous as pas dis que tu en avais un second !!!
Du coup, test l'alimentation de celui qui fonctionne sur celui qui merde.
Mais avant, vérifie la compatibilité des alims( intensité, voltage...)
Si tout est identique, vas-y, TEST !


----------

